# Needs some basic reciever help suggestions



## Tommy (Oct 21, 2005)

Im clueless with home audio, so bare with me.

I have - 
TV with 1 HDMI input
PS3
Computer with HDMI output
DVD/Divx player with just standard rca outs and digital coax audio
5 speakers and a subwoofer

Id like to be able to run the PS3 into the reciever to take advantage of the 5.1 surround and Blu-Ray
Id like to run an HDMI cable from my PC to the reciever to use as a media center with surround sound


Whats the cheapest/easiest solution to get this?


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

Tommy said:


> Im clueless with home audio, so bare with me.
> 
> I have -
> TV with 1 HDMI input
> ...


I'm a big fan of Yamaha gear. Sound quality is generally very good for the price (providing you don't use any of the "effects", like "stadium mode" - they make it sound awful), they feature a wide array of useful inputs, and build quality is generally stellar. Of the various Yamaha products I and my father have owned, not a single one has failed - while others' experiences may vary, I've found them to be nearly bulletproof. 

The Yamaha RX-V463BL features two HDMI inputs, numerous RGB and composite video inputs, and a coaxial digital audio input. It's only $300, and can be bought locally at Best Buy, saving you money on shipping. It's well rated, and being a Yamaha, is likely much more reliable than similarly priced Onkyos or Pioneers.


----------



## Tommy (Oct 21, 2005)

ive seen some that have multiple hdmi inputs, but they say requires seperate connections for audio

like this one

http://www.crutchfield.com/App/Product/Item/Main.aspx?g=10420&i=580TXS506B&tp=179


does that mean say, for my ps3, if i want to run it into the reciever, will wont send video and audio out to the TV? Thats what im trying to accomplish.


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

Tommy said:


> ive seen some that have multiple hdmi inputs, but they say requires seperate connections for audio
> 
> like this one
> 
> ...


Audio received through the HDMI inputs will not be sent through to the TV, but will instead be played through the reciever.


----------



## Tommy (Oct 21, 2005)

ah, ok. cool. So i could use something like this unit no problem?


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

Tommy said:


> ah, ok. cool. So i could use something like this unit no problem?



Get the Yamaha. It's cheaper, and likely every bit as good, if not better.


----------



## Tommy (Oct 21, 2005)

wasnt looking at that one inparticular, i had just seen that on a couple models. thanks for the help.


----------

